# State Cup



## TheStr1kerz

Brackets are out


Girls 2012 - Super  CupBracket ASouthern California Blues Soccer Club SC  Blues G12 Mulligan-Rennie Lime (CA)CDA Slammers HB G12 Crowley (CA)LAFC So Cal G2012 PRE ECNL (CA)Liverpool FC IA SoCal Liverpool FC IA  SoCal G12 Premier Curry (CA)Bracket BSan Diego Surf Soccer Club SD Surf  Academy Girls (Walker) 2012 (CA)LA Surf Soccer Club G2012 LA Surf HW -  SOCAL (CA)Southern California Blues Soccer Club SC  Blues G12 Leslie (CA)California Football Academy CFA San  Clemente G2012 White Kilpatrick (CA)Bracket CCDA Slammers HB G12 Crowley  Elite (CA)Pateadores Soccer Club G12  Pre-ECNL (CA)Eagles SC Eagles G2012 (CA)DMCV Sharks G2012 -Williams (CA)Bracket DBeach Futbol Club Beach FC SB G2012  Souza/Ayala (CA)Slammers FC Slammers FC G2012  AW (CA)Santa Barbara Soccer Club / Central Coast  Academy Santa Barbara Soccer Club G2012 Elite (CA)Legends FC (CA) Legends FC SGV G12  GOLD (CA)Bracket EEmpire SC Empire SC G2012 (CA)Southern California Blues Soccer Club So  Cal Blues G12 Shelton (CA)Beach Futbol Club Beach FC Long Beach  G2012 A. Ayala (CA)City SC City SC Carlsbad G12 Pre Academy  - Hunt (CA)Bracket FRebels Soccer Club Rebels Soccer Club -  G2012 Elite (CA)Legends FC (CA) Legends FC G12 Pre  ECNL (CA)Sporting Slammers FC Sporting Slammers FC  G12 (CA)California Football Academy CFA Riptide  G2012 Spaccini (CA)


----------



## TheStr1kerz

Initials thoughts..
Bracket D has two flight 2 teams
Brackets B, C, E & F have major questions about who will be the 2nd team to come out of the group
Surf struggled at Surf Cup in a group they should have won with ease but picked it up in the final...what team will show up?
Will Rebels Slammers or Beach take the leap as one of the Elite teams?


----------

